# Strange Fuzzy Spores on Squash Plants



## ladybug (Aug 18, 2002)

My yellow squah plants have some type of mold or spore looking things on them. The body of this fungus is almost clear and fuzzy and it has small black dots on it. The fruits are also turning soft almost as soon as they reach between and inch or two long. Any ideas on what this may be caused by or a natural way to treat it? I also have cucumber plants that have a spore developing on them as well . Thank you!


----------



## ladybug (Aug 18, 2002)

I was able to find the answer to my question after I posted it so I figured I'd post it here in case anyone else was having the same issues with their squash. My squash have Choanephora Wet Rot. The organism (Choanephora cucurbitarum) attacks summer squash as the blossoms wilt and quickly spreads down the fruit. A black mold, resembling tiny pinheads, appears on the necrotic area. Spores are spread by insects and splashing water. This disease is common under high moisture conditions. I'm going to guess I have been watering them way too much lol.


----------



## turtlehead (Jul 22, 2005)

I get that sometimes; how do you treat it? Just water less or hope things dry out some?


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Mulch with straw as a preventive measure. Those spores come from the soil and when you water or it rains the spores get splashed up onto the plant. If you cover the ground underneath the squash plant with straw it will help prevent the spores from getting up to the plant. Also, take those infected plants and rip them out of there and burn them. And wash your hands after contact and before you touch other plants.


----------



## Rockytopsis (Dec 29, 2007)

This has been a very informative thread. 
Thanks
Nancy


----------



## Kim Flanery (May 29, 2019)

Well, now I know I need to rip out plants this evening. Dang.


----------



## Sebastian C (Jul 23, 2017)

Spray with sulphur lime fungicide or Bordeaux mix, or a chemical option if you wish, in addition to the mulch and infected plant removal. Fertilize too cuz a well fed plant is a healthy strong resistant plant


----------

